

You can use dots (periods) anywhere in your Gmail username - samengland
http://samengland.com/you-can-use-dots-anywhere-in-your-gmail-username-as-many-as-you-want/

======
th
If your email address is N characters, there are actually 2^N possible email
addresses by just adding dots in different places (due to the binomial
series).

